# Super 8



## Mn3mic (May 31, 2011)

I watched the trailer yesterday, looks pretty epic in CGI terms.
Anyone looking forward to it?

Super 8 | Trailer & Official Movie Site | June 10, 2011


----------



## Pauly (May 31, 2011)

Yes. A dose of 80's Amblin / Spielberg nostalgia with a contemporary spin, and very positive Tweets from those who'd seen an advance screen.


----------



## Deadnightshade (May 31, 2011)

I've played the trailer for this movie


----------



## Xaios (Jun 1, 2011)

I admit, the very first trailer they put out with no context really didn't do anything for me. However, the most recent ones have definitely intrigued me. It looks like a combination of E.T. and Cloverfield (fitting, being as it's a collaboration between JJ Abrams and Steven Spielberg). I love the style that Spielberg brought to films like Close Encounters and E.T., as he brings this amazing sense of optimism.

In short, at this point I'm very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 1, 2011)

Can't wait. I'm expecting it to be better than Cloverfield.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 1, 2011)

Xaios said:


> he brings this amazing sense of optimism.



Another way to put it is that his directing has served as the epitome of 'the Hollywood ending' in every story he's ever touched. This isn't _always_ a bad thing, but it gets old and stale after a while. IMHO, he more or less _ruined_ AI.

Those who've seen the film ought to know exactly what I'm referencing, which is the end of the story/film. It's pretty painfully obvious that in the scene where the robot boy is trapped under water/ice for thousands of years, and it fades to black, THAT was Kubrick's ending. 

But, noooooooooooooooo.. Spielberg has to swoop in and tidy things up, fading back in from black and having aliens (this guy and his aliens, wtf?! ) save the robot boy and use their super fancy alien technology to allow him to spend one more day with a DNA-based physical reconstruction of his mother (who -- by the way -- wasn't actually his mother, considering he was a robot...) for reasons I can't even begin to fathom. Stupid. Useless. Hollywood. Spielberg.

Anyway, that rant aside, his reboot of Star Trek has made me an official Abrams fan, and I expect this to be a great summer flick well worth a trip to the big screen.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 1, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Can't wait. I'm expecting it to be better than Cloverfield.


I don't have hopes that high, but I am interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 1, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I don't have hopes that high, but I am interested to see how it turns out.



I don't think it's unreasonable 

Cloverfield was ok, and given new technology and how good I thought Star Trek was, I think we're likely to see an improvement on Cloverfield.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 1, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I don't think it's unreasonable
> 
> Cloverfield was ok, and given new technology and how good I thought Star Trek was, I think we're likely to see an improvement on Cloverfield.


I just really liked Cloverfield


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jun 1, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I just really liked Cloverfield


 
im with ya man. that movie for me was amazing.. but to each their own..


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 1, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I just really liked Cloverfield



me too, one of my fav sci-fi's of the last decade if not my top pick


----------



## Xaios (Jun 1, 2011)

synrgy said:


> ruined[/I] AI.



I'll agree with that, for sure. I think it was more or less a consequence of him coming into a project that Stanley Kubrick had already more or less fleshed out in his style, but it was still a pretty gigantic boondoggle.

(Even though I still enjoyed it, so take that for what you will. )

However, while I think he defined the "Hollywood Ending" during a particular era, that time has now passed. The "Hollywood Ending" nowadays is some combination of M. Night Shymalan's "WHAT A TWIST" shenanigans and general bleak, hopeless nihilism. Hollywood has definitely embraced the idea of unhappy endings recently.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 9, 2011)

They weren't aliens in AI btw, they were the AI/robots of that time as humanity was extinct/had wiped itself out, or something. But yeah, tacked on Spielberg ending!


----------



## orb451 (Jun 12, 2011)

Saw Super 8 last night, I thought it was pretty well done. Effects were good and didn't seem to draw too much attention to themselves for being "effects & CGI" and were mixed well with actual sets.

I think it's a cross between Close Encounters, ET and possibly The Day the Earth Stood Still (original). And there's hints of other obvious coming of age movies from the 80's thrown in for good measure. 

 from me.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jun 12, 2011)

Saw the movie @ midnight. Left the thearter giddy as a school girl. Made me think back to my youth. It had a little bit of everything, comedy, suspense, emotional scenes, violence. Loved it.


----------



## MFB (Jun 12, 2011)

Friend of a friend apparently cried 3 times during it, now I'm not sure WHAT to think


----------



## Explorer (Jun 12, 2011)

I thought it was a great movie. 

I *loved* Cloverfield, though, so my opinion might not matter to some

*laugh*


----------



## OlisDead (Jun 16, 2011)

I really want to see this one. JJ Abrams + Steven Spielberg = win


----------



## Xaios (Jun 16, 2011)

Finally going to see it tonight, hyped.


----------



## MFB (Jun 16, 2011)

Saw it on Tuesday, thought it was really well done but found the story to just be OK. Still, it did feel like a Spielberg film, and one big comparison all of my friends made was Jurassic Park (feel not plot or anything )


----------



## Explorer (Jun 16, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Another way to put it is that his directing has served as the epitome of 'the Hollywood ending' in every story he's ever touched.



Interesting. I must have missed that aspect of Schindler's List, Empire of the Sun, The Color Purple, Amistad, Poltergeist, True Grit, and so on....


----------



## OlisDead (Jun 17, 2011)

Can't wait to see it in Europe!


----------



## Xaios (Jun 17, 2011)

Movie delivered for the most part, although the villains were a bit too one-dimensional.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 17, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Interesting. I must have missed that aspect of Schindler's List, Empire of the Sun, The Color Purple, Amistad, Poltergeist, True Grit, and so on....



Okay. *Some* of his movies.


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 18, 2011)

I really want to see it, but so far I can't find any release date for Israel...


----------



## Rock4ever (Jun 20, 2011)

Saw it yesterday. Really liked it.


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 21, 2011)

I thought it was fucking brilliant. I'd compare it to E.T. meets It by Stephen King, which is better than it sounds. The kids were great, for once. I generally have a problem with child actors blowing ass, but there was one scene that I'm not ashamed to admit almost made me tear up. I cut that shit out, though. 

The only thing I have to say about this movie is that the D-Box programming was fucking retarded. I don't know if you guys have that in any theaters in your area, but it's basically chairs that move and shake with the movie. I'm pretty sure a third-party does the programming, but they utterly failed with this movie. I kinda wish I had seen it normally, as it would've been a perfect movie experience.


----------



## MFB (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's some things I DIDN'T like about this movie



Spoiler



"This ______ is mint."
PRODUCTION VALUE
The predictable ending.



That is all.


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 21, 2011)

MFB said:


> Here's some things I DIDN'T like about this movie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I hear you on that.


----------



## MFB (Jun 21, 2011)

Worst part is, I know a kid who's like that but older, and while I admire his dedication to filming and making movies; the end result is really never that great and you just kind of have to go "Yeah, it's good" because if not you'll feel like your crushing every dream he's had. That kid reminded me of a younger version of him so it was just painful and annoying to watch.


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 21, 2011)

MFB said:


> Worst part is, I know a kid who's like that but older, and while I admire his dedication to filming and making movies; the end result is really never that great and you just kind of have to go "Yeah, it's good" because if not you'll feel like your crushing every dream he's had. That kid reminded me of a younger version of him so it was just painful and annoying to watch.





Worse yet, being involved in said kid's projects because you'd feel terrible if you flat-out rejected them. I have to admit, though, I've been saying "Production value!" constantly since I saw it.


----------

